# Lang 84



## ooguyx (Jun 19, 2013)

I have an opportunity to buy a lang 84, but I am wondering if it is overkill for small smokes like 1 or 2 butts or 3 slabs of ribs, etc. I'll do bigger cooks a few times a year, but mostly smoking for family and friends. What say ye?


----------



## bkleinsmid (Jun 19, 2013)

OOGUYX.......sounds like two smokers to me. I have 3 of them......one was free (ECB)....my Cook Shack 50 which is the one I use most........and my trailer rig which is about the same size as the Lang 84. If you do plan on some big cooks you will need something large enough to do the job.

Brad


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 19, 2013)

I will be green with envy!  Lang's are nice.

Would you mind popping over to Roll Call and introducing yourself? http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call

Kat


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 19, 2013)

Sure it's over kill but it would sure be fun cooking on it!   The few times a year would probably be worth it if you get a good deal...So how much for the 84?


----------



## grimm5577 (Jun 19, 2013)

i don't think i would pass it up if it was me.


----------



## ooguyx (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeah, I really want to go for it. He initially said 6k, but I would offer less obviously. I'd save on shipping which I know can cost 1k or more to where I am. My only consideration is paying that much for only using it a few times a year. That's why I wondered if anyone knew if it was feasible for use on smaller cooks. If I could use it weekly for these smaller cooks, I'd not hesitate to get it.


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Jun 19, 2013)

To me it would just be a matter of storage space and having a place to cook with it at home.  It will probably use the same amount (or close) of fuel as the patio models, just have more room to cook on.  It will cook great on small cooks or large ones.  If ya got the $$, go for it.


----------



## michief (Jun 19, 2013)

Another consideration is the amount of fuel it takes to get a big fella going. It cab get expensive when you are only putting a couple butts in which means there will be time you don't use it because of that. Having a smaller one to go with it would be ideal however.


----------



## ribwizzard (Jun 19, 2013)

I say hook yourself up with a nice patio sized smoker that fits your family needs first, then have a trailer mounted pit 2nd.  While I love to do big cooks, I find myself doing them less and less mainly due to the price of meat and time it takes to gather , season split all that wood.  I have not used my big pit once this year but am having a blast cooking on the mini's Ive been building.


----------



## bugz13 (Jun 19, 2013)

Lots o' good points here... and the Lang is a very good trailer pit. But I must be missing something? You are looking at a Lang 84" and the seller wants $6K. If it's the deluxe model (w/ side-mount warmer) then the list price for a new unit from Lang is $5,195. I would expect at least a 30% discount for a used unit (even if it's in new condition). So I have to ask, "What's the deal here?" If you've really decided to go for the Lang 84 at this price, why not just order a new unit?

You haven't filled out your profile yet so I have no idea where you live. But, instead of shipping, why not simply drive down, hook up the rig, and tow it home? A couple years ago I towed a rig back to CA from NC. We made a holiday out of it. The round trip was a total of 10 driving days, but it took us 14 days because we stopped off at a friend's place outside of Ft. Worth, TX for a few days and put on a BBQ party for the neighborhood. Whatever you decide to do... good quein' to ya'll.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 19, 2013)

I have a Lang 84 and my question is do you have to pay for wood or do you get it for free. It will burn more wood than a smaller smoker but if you don't have to buy it then it's not so bad if you do then you'll need to figure if it's worth the price


----------



## themule69 (Jun 19, 2013)

I have sold or given away every stick burner I have built. My wood is almost free. ( diesel oil& gas. saw.chain) I heat with wood so I always have a pile of wood......So why do you want me to talk you into such a large smoker.............. That is the big question. Yes size matters! That is why most NON PRO people have more than one smoke/grill  ....In fact if you go to Memphis in May. They will have a couple of smokers in each team........ 

I know a lang84 would look good in your drive. $6000.00 would also buy you a Chief.

Just my













.02 cents.jpg



__ themule69
__ Apr 24, 2013






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## ribwizzard (Jun 20, 2013)

$6k, that's where I have a problem as well.

To me, the Lang is an "OK" smoker. its built well, and has a decent design. And looks like it would last a long time. Not very attractive though, definitely not a high end build. And it troubles me that owners report not being able to go more than an hour with out adding wood. That's would be a big problem for me, wondering what design flaw is causing that. This size smoker should be at least be at a 2hr maintenance cycle.and for $6k I would expect that.

Why wouldn't someone decide rather to take advantage of all the awesome information that is available on this site, and sit down and put together a set of plans for what they would feel would fit their exact needs, let all of the experts on here help fine tune the design, then hire a local welder/fabricator to build it?

Honestly, $1500.00 worth of material , and another $1500.00 of labor for a good fab shop would build you twice the smoker for half as much.  And I'm talking about a nice size trailer pit.


----------



## blowfishbbq (Jun 20, 2013)

Don't by a used 84 for $6000, Unless it is new and direct from Lang with shipping included. As far as overkill, yes absolutely.But if you like toys like I do go for it. I would start with a mid sized smoker to start. A unit that doesnt consume alot of fuel but can still accommodate cooking for anywhere between 1-25 people. If you really do have the burning desire to spend $6000 on a used 84 Lang I would be happy to sell you mine!


----------



## teesquare (Jun 20, 2013)

I dont' want to be the guy that tinkles on the fire...

But, having seen seen Langs - for years...I am disappointed in their current level of quality control. When they were built by Lang himself - the quality was incredible. Fit and finish was what you should expect for the money.

As the Lang reputation has grown beyond one person's ability to produce - he has hired a number of welder and fabricators to keep up with demand - so I am told. But the quality of the joints and overall fit/finish has really slipped. I even saw a weld on one that the stup of the welding rod was just bent over, hammered down and painted over. No one took the time to grind it off!

I would consider that in the price, and even compare the quality of construction with Yoder and Meadow Creek before I drop 6K on a used Lang ( which - I think is too high as well).

T


----------



## dtatro69 (Jun 20, 2013)

Not to sound like a A_ _ Hole. I can't see spending that kind of money on that. If I had the kind of money laying around that the are asking, I would build one hell of a custom smoker and hang my head proud that this is my smoker I designed.


----------



## show me smoke (Jun 21, 2013)

6 grand  is alot of cash to drop on a smoker if you are only going to do a few big cooks.  I have a large trailer rig and hardly use it any longer.  I found it was a waste of fuel to fire it up for a few butts or brisket.  I use my patio smoker for much of my smoking, now.  I can still cook for about 100 on it, I have about 1500 in it.


----------



## va_connoisseur (Jun 24, 2013)

The Rational Side of me says: $6000 for a smoker you MIGHT use 2 or 3 times per year is crazy talk. I know some BBQ joints here in VA that use a Lang 84 as their catering rig. It puts out a lot of 'cue but requires a lot of wood.

The Geeky Toy side says: $6000 for a smoker you MIGHT use 2 or 3 times per year is crazy talk. Especially since it's used and you can get a brand spanking new Lang for less. Get some designs from some of the fine folks here, find a quality welder and build your own personal beast fitted to your needs for less than $3000.

The Consultant side says: That'll be a $2500 consulting fee.


----------



## ooguyx (Jun 27, 2013)

Well, he's asking 6k, I'm wouldn't paying 6k. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for all the advise. I haven't bought it, but mostly because he won't budge too much on the price. We'll see! 

Also been looking at getting a new Yoder for less, either the Wichta or Santa Fe.


----------

